# The Burning Legends sucht Verstärkung



## Sushin (24. Februar 2009)

Die Allianz Gilde The Burning Legends (Dalvengyr) sucht nach weiterer Verstärkung für die 25er Raids.

Gesucht werden noch

Heal:
Druiden gering,
Paladin hoch,
Priester hoch,
Schamanen hoch

DPS:
Magier hoch,
Hexenmeister hoch,
Jäger mittel,
Priester hoch

Voraussetzungen um an den 25er Raids teilzunehmen

Ihr solltet natürlich Eure Klasse beherschen. Passend Verzaubert und gesockelt motiviert sein und auf nicht vergessen werden darf top vorbereitet zusein. Natürlich ist das nicht alles was zur voraussetzung gehört um bei uns aktive mit raiden zu können. Aber die Leute die raiden wollen wissen normalerweise so schon was Sie für Sachen zu machen haben um erfolgreich zuraiden. Sollten trotzdem fragen aufkommen wie wir das sehn oder was für voraussetzungen bei uns noch sind, einfach bei uns im Forum vorbei schauen und mal gegebenenfalls nachfragen. http://theburninglegends.guildsofwow.de

The Burning Legends


----------

